# JQuery: href in Link ändern, wenn class="x" ist - wie?



## Kryptaesthesie (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mehrere Gebilde folgenden Aufbaus:

```
<ul>
    <li><a href="https://www.langerlink.com" class="thickbox">Link x</a></li>
</ul>
```

Mein Ziel soll es jetzt sein, an alle hrefs in Links, mit der class="thickbox" noch etwas dranzuhängen.
So dass das nach dem Ändern folgendermaßen aussieht:

```
<ul>
    <li><a href="https://www.langerlink.com/neuerWert" class="thickbox">Link x</a></li>
</ul>
```

Ich hatte da an eine Lösung mit JQuery gedacht, da die Lib bereits eingebunden ist.


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe! 
MfG der Gerrit


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (14. März 2008)

eine scheinbar funktionierende Version habe ich jetzt mal zusammengebaut.
Folgenden Code habe ich am Ende meiner HTML-Datei eingebunden... vor </body>, weil mit 
	
	
	



```
$(window).load(function() {
    ...
});
```
 wurde nichts ausgeführt.



```
<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript">
      // Value von bkValue an die Links anhaengen, die class="thickbox" haben
      //$('a.thickbox').attr('href', 'http://xxxxx');
      $('a.thickbox').each(
              function( intIndex ){
                // Anhang beim Link auf einen BK (soll automatisch angehaengt werden, damit der BK mit entsprechenden Parametern aufgerufen wird)
                var bkValue = "?jsessionid=<%=bk_sessionId %>&wosid=<%=wosid %>&woinst=<%=woinst%>&startpage=1&keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&width=900&height=600";
                var newHREF = $( this ).attr('href') + bkValue;
                
                $( this ).attr('href', newHREF);
              }
      );
    </SCRIPT>
```


EDIT:

so scheint es zu funktionieren:

```
<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript">
    $(document).ready(function() {
      // Value von bkValue an die Links anhaengen, die class="thickbox" haben
      //$('a.thickbox').attr('href', 'http://xxxxx');
      $('a.thickbox').each(
              function( intIndex ){
                // Anhang beim Link auf einen Blaetterkatalog (soll automatisch angehaengt werden, damit der BK mit entsprechenden Parametern aufgerufen wird)
                var bkValue = "?jsessionid=<%=bk_sessionId %>&wosid=<%=wosid %>&woinst=<%=woinst%>&startpage=1&keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&width=900&height=600";
                var newHREF = $( this ).attr('href') + bkValue;
                
                $( this ).attr('href', newHREF);
              }
      );
    });
	</SCRIPT>
```


----------

